# Budget dual zone receiver



## n2audio (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm trying to track down a relatively affordable receiver that will do HT in one room while running a 2nd set of stereo speakers in another room, actually on the deck in this case. I want it to be able to run different sources in each zone.

I've come across this: http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_22980_Sherwood+RD-8504.html

Just curious what's out there I haven't found. I'd like it to be in the $400-500 range.

This is actually for my sister's family. They're not all that big into HT, but do have a nice Sony plasma. I believe the speaker system is one of the original (or close to it) 5.1 acoustimass setups, probably mid 90's. I don't think they're watching Blu-ray yet. Honestly they'll probably listen to the deck speakers more than the HT. The point is I'm not expecting all the latest processing capability, and it's highly unlikely they'd appreciate the advantage anyway.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The Sherwood looks to be an excellent receiver with a great feature list, all the latest HD audio codecs but the Video has the excellent ABT VRS chip set which is used in the Oppo BDP83 and for that price very good indeed.

Obviously there are other options like the usual Pioneer, Denon, Marantz all have receivers in that price range but not sure they will meet the Sherwoods VFM, another great make to look at would be Onkyo who really have taken the market by storm and that is because they make excellent products.


----------



## n2audio (Dec 23, 2009)

Thoughts on this denon?
http://www.crutchfield.com/p_033AV1611/Denon-AVR-1611.html?tp=179&tab=detailed_info

Maybe this Onkyo for $280 would be the best buy?? http://www.crutchfield.com/p_580TXS508B/Onkyo-TX-SR508.html?tp=179


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

n2audio said:


> Thoughts on this denon?
> http://www.crutchfield.com/p_033AV1611/Denon-AVR-1611.html?tp=179&tab=detailed_info
> 
> Maybe this Onkyo for $280 would be the best buy?? http://www.crutchfield.com/p_580TXS508B/Onkyo-TX-SR508.html?tp=179


2 days ago I heard the Denon AVR1611 w/ the small Definitive Tech ProCinema 600 5.1 speakers and was really shocked how good it sounds. I was taken back at the sound quality for the money that the Denon/ Definitive Tech produced. There was a real organic quality to the sound w/ this combo that the Pioneer Elite/Definitive Tech, I also listened to, did not have.

http://www.definitivetech.com/Produ...ductid=ProCinema 600 &hometheater=1


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Bang for buck the Onkyo 807 is your best option as it offers THX certification and Audessey auto room correction and 135watts per channel.


----------



## n2audio (Dec 23, 2009)

Well, bummer. I ordered it earlier today. ended up sticking w/the Sherwood. Hope it works out.
Might have gone with the Onkyo based on the cost savings, although a couple hundred bucks wouldn't really have mattered.

I expect them to be pretty happy w/the Sherwood.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Let us know how you get on with the Sherwood?


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

n2audio,
Definitely, let's hear your thoughts on the Sherwood in your system. I've heard many good things about Sherwood but have never had an opportunity for an audition.


----------

